

Mapping time, ctime, asctime and mktime - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.penzba.co.uk/Writings/TimeFunctions.html?HN

======
ihumanable
I made a diagrammr of this that I think is easier to understand at
<http://www.diagrammr.com/png?key=dDRzSzMprTx>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That's interesting - I made that kind of diagram first, but found it harder to
understand than the graph. The "diagrammr" version puts me too much in mind of
timing sequence diagrams and I find that distracting.

